# DNA Registration



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Has anybody sent in a DNA for their dog through the AKC, UKC, or a personal purchase? AKC and UKC use MMI, and this is the certificate. 
http://www.mmigenomics.com/k9cert.jpg








If you go through one of the kennel clubs, do you still get the certificate?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, you do. I did one of my stud dogs so that i could freeze semen from him.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you go through the AKC or UKC?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

AKC. We did the swab at the AKC Invitational in Florida.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If my memory is correct, the AKC requires a DNA profile on all stud dogs used three or more times.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Actually it is stud dogs that sire more than 6 litters.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I just wanted to know if the dog's owner got to see the results instead of the AKC keeping it to themselves. If both of the parents' owners have their "profile", they can compare it to the puppy's profile without having to use the AKC as an intermediary.

IMO, DNA profiles should be required of all breeding dogs. Though, it won't stop people from sending in a DNA sample from a fake sire.


----------

